# CHROME WORKS IN THE 505



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

*CHROME WORKS IN THE 505.WE CAN CHROME OR GOLD ANYTHING WE ALSO 
HAVE COLOR CHROME. CALL 4 INFO # 505-712-3050 ASK 4 KENNY
HERES SOME QUICK PICS MORE 2 COME SOON*


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats your turn around time for plating plastic?


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

depending on the prep week to two just to give myself some time not to rush it


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

How much :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

depends on the part


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Bumpers

Stainless molding

Wheels

hood hinges

A arms

thats all i can think of right now :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

complete frame?

























j/k :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

post more pics of your gold work 

looks good!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

looks like I'm going to have to hit you guys up for some work.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@May 6 2008, 09:26 PM~10595106
> *CHROME WORKS IN THE 505.WE CAN CHROME OR GOLD ANYTHING WE ALSO
> HAVE COLOR CHROME.  CALL 4 INFO # 505-712-3050  ASK 4 KENNY
> HERES SOME QUICK PICS MORE 2 COME SOON
> ...


Is it real chrome or the asla paint system chrome??


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i pm'd u but no repsonse back


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

havent got your pm give me a call 505 712 3050


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

i dident get ur pm call me instead 505 712 3050


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

HOW MUCH FOR THIS


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

il post some pics of some gold stuff tomarrow


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

SOME PIC OF MY GOLD WORK


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

MORE 2 COME IN UP COMMING DAYS


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

i really need a chrome distributar cap please pm me price thank u


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jun 5 2008, 04:19 PM~10807576
> *SOME PIC OF MY GOLD WORK
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN LOOKS SICK! I WONDER WHAT THOSE PARTS ARE TO?  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

hno: hno:


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Jun 5 2008, 07:36 PM~10808943
> *i really need a chrome distributor cap please pm me price thank u
> *


x2 homie


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 4 2008, 01:01 AM~10794526
> *Is it real chrome or the asla paint system chrome??
> *


??????????


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 6 2008, 06:34 PM~10815521
> *??????????
> *


PRETTY SURE ITS THE PAINT HOMIE.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

appeared tha way to me also?


----------



## CHROME WORKS (Jun 5, 2008)

its the spray on from cosmichrome


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHROME WORKS_@Jun 7 2008, 02:21 PM~10819368
> *its the spray on from cosmichrome
> *


YOUR FINALLY UP ? LAZY FUCKER ,HOW WAS THE PARTY ,YOU STILL COMING BY :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

how much for all the wood grian peices for a 80's caddy? i can send you pics, let me know or pm me your number


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin: Bad Ass Homie Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## CHROME WORKS (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks for posting those pics


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Good work.. How much to chrome the light bezels and grill for an 87 Regal. Please PM me the price. :thumbsup:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHROME WORKS_@Jun 9 2008, 09:56 PM~10835280
> *thanks for posting those pics
> *


Any time homie that shit stayed nice


----------



## ~DaddyCaddy~ (Oct 16, 2006)

HAY KEN CAN U GOLD MY YOUWHO :biggrin:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DaddyCaddy~_@Jun 10 2008, 09:54 PM~10843153
> *HAY KEN CAN U GOLD MY YOUWHO :biggrin:
> *


GOOD ONE LOL


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Can you pm me a price on this light? :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

can you do black chrome? Let me how much for a pair of side mirrors from a 87 caprice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT FOR THE BAD ASS TOPIC!


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Jun 22 2008, 03:21 PM~10926501
> *TTT FOR THE BAD ASS TOPIC!
> *







THANKS BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME WORKS (Jun 5, 2008)

i have a new #505-818-3519


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 19 2008, 05:33 PM~10690482
> *Bumpers
> A arms
> trailing arms
> ...


x2 pm me prices


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jun 22 2008, 03:21 PM~10926501
> *TTT FOR THE BAD ASS TOPIC!
> *


No shit. Good calls on the pics too, shows the quality and what can actually be done without us asking "stupid" questions.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET OKOLE (Dec 11, 2007)

It's paint, go get your shit dipped. It scratches and chips just like paint. And it's not as shinny. Doesn't have a good reflection. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET OKOLE_@Jul 20 2008, 06:15 AM~11131150
> *It's paint, go get your shit dipped. It scratches and chips just like paint. And it's not as shinny. Doesn't have a good reflection.  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *





:twak: :twak: ITS 4 PART THAT U CANT GET DIPPED THATS WHY ITS CALLED SPRAY ON CHROME :loco: AND THE FEFLECTION IS CHERRY


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET OKOLE_@Jul 20 2008, 06:15 AM~11131150
> *It's paint, go get your shit dipped. It scratches and chips just like paint. And it's not as shinny. Doesn't have a good reflection.  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



my shit look real good with reflection



















Keep up the good work homie :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Jul 20 2008, 10:35 AM~11131898
> *my shit look real good with reflection
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS HOMIE CHROME WORKS DOSE A GREAT JOB


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Very nice :thumbsup: Have you ever been asked for a quote on the Cadillac fleetwood spears that tend to wrinkle?


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: 
HELL YEAH WE NEED THIS IN THE 505...


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

How much for a 2005 Lincoln Navi grille...just like this one:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

?


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 9 2008, 10:56 PM~10835780
> *Good work.. How much to chrome the light bezels and grill for  an  87 Regal. Please PM me the price.  :thumbsup:
> *


wuz up bro, this is russ from Street Dreamz out of Va, how much did he quote you for the grille and bezels?


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

how much to chrome these skateboard axl's (i will need 4 total)










im making my son a lowrider skateboard, Rob V. is gonna pattern it out

thanks homie...


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

I also saw you guys do color chroming.....

do you have a pink or magenta chrome?

i have a 79 lincoln, and i wanna do my grill like this blue one....just the inside of the grill pink or magenta chrome?!?! that would be fuckin sweet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

anyone have any experience with this company? and the number is disconnected.


----------



## CHROME WORKS (Jun 5, 2008)

SORRY ABOUT THAT GOT A NEW NUMBER 505 818-3519


----------



## ~DaddyCaddy~ (Oct 16, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## nativikee (Feb 15, 2007)

How much would it cost for 2 hood hinges for a 69 imala


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 22 2008, 05:22 PM~11152131
> *How much for a 2005 Lincoln Navi grille...just like this one:
> 
> 
> ...



??? PM me if needed??


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 25 2008, 03:06 PM~11179452
> *??? PM me if needed??
> *




I PM U THE PRICE BIG DOG :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jul 25 2008, 04:30 PM~11179618
> *I PM U THE PRICE BIG DOG :thumbsup:
> *



Oh shit...thats what this was about....hahaha my fault man...disgregard the PM I sent back to you...hahahaha!!!


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jul 25 2008, 08:16 PM~11181386
> *Oh shit...thats what this was about....hahaha my fault man...disgregard the PM I sent back to you...hahahaha!!!
> *


 :werd: :loco: :rofl:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 21 2008, 04:47 PM~11142236
> *Very nice :thumbsup: Have you ever been asked for a quote on the Cadillac fleetwood spears that tend to wrinkle?
> 
> 
> *


The dealer use to sell those,I bought some for my Big Body 4 years ago


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 24 2008, 09:44 AM~11168052
> *I also saw you guys do color chroming.....
> 
> do you have a pink or magenta chrome?
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hell yea not to far to go  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

anyone get any work done with them yet?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 9 2008, 11:20 AM~11557475
> *anyone get any work done with them yet?
> *


x2

Got a price for a regal grill and headlight bexels?


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

Whats the ticket for a rearend (g-body)????


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jul 28 2008, 07:50 PM~11200773
> *The dealer use to sell those,I bought some for my Big Body 4 years ago
> *


:wow: Part number hno: PLEASE?!? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 9 2008, 09:20 AM~11557475
> *anyone get any work done with them yet?
> *




















Good Work :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME WORKS (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Sep 9 2008, 06:52 PM~11562111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up able thanks for the post need to get that sign made also need some decals for my work truck


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 9 2008, 04:17 PM~11559895
> *x2
> 
> Got a price for a regal grill and headlight bexels?
> *


----------



## 6quatro (Jan 11, 2007)

how much for a grille for a 1976 monte carlo PM me a price


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

need a price on the 4 bezels and the grille.


----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

does anyone have the shop number to this place? :uh:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

is this shop still open?


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

HOW MUCH TO CHROME A 65 IMPALA BEZEL


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 23 2009, 05:57 AM~13976682
> *HOW MUCH TO CHROME A 65 IMPALA BEZEL
> *


X2 PLEASE PM ME PRICE.


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

You might get a faster response if you call him :dunno: JMO!


----------

